# Spoiled Home Canned Pickles?



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi everyone, I haven't been canning for long but we canned up some pickles last summer and I opened a jar tonight. They still looked good but had a funky smell-of course the first batch I did I forgot to add dill :hammer: so that may have been part of it...My question is, how do you make sure they aren't spoiled or contain botulism? It probably sounds silly but I am paranoid I guess :ashamed: . Thanks


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Here http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/pickleproblems.html is the chart on pickling problems and the causes and which not to eat - basically soft and slippery ones. But are they really worth saving if they smell funky?

Common problems are molds and yeasts. Botulism is not a threat with pickled products if sufficient vinegar of 5% acidity was used to make them. It only becomes an issue if too little vinegar or a weak vinegar was used.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If the jar lids are still "down" that means they are properly sealed. About the only thing to concern yourself about is if you didnt process them long enough when you put them up. A good test method is to get that nosey neighbor down the road to try a few... if they survive... most likely they are safe.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

With pickled products, the processing time is not to "make sure they are safe", but just to create a seal by expressing the air in the jar. This is done by heating. Same is true with jams and jellies.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

All the seals appear to be down still, but I don't particularly trust the lids, they are the cheaper "Made in China" ones from Wal-mart . When I canned them one of the jars busted so I think I may have over-processed them.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I had that concern with the first batch of pickled okra I made. Ended up fine but I wasn't to proud of the texture and smell (not bad, just not what I expected).... pickled okra is supposed to be firm but after that length of time in a hot water bath, I figure I was basically "pickling" boiled okra. Still not sure how folks get firm pickles and okra.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for the help  I've still not mastered the crunchy pickles yet either, they are a little firmer this time but not by much


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If the jar lids are still "down" that means they are properly sealed. About the only thing to concern yourself about is if you didnt process them long enough when you put them up. A good test method is to get that nosey neighbor down the road to try a few... if they survive... most likely they are safe.


ound: If your neighbors see you coming with a mason jar in hand, I bet they shut the curtains and pretend they are not home!


----------

